#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-04-06
<Argentina> hi
<Argentina> someone speak english?
<Argentina> eyyy
<Argentina> =-(
<Argentina> hi
<Argentina> eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Argentina> somebody?
<Argentina> please ,someone speak english?
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-04-10
<needhelp> I don't suppose someone can answer an installation question from a sort of noob?
<needhelp> if so, this is the question.  Gparted can see the partitions, the installer sees only the drive with no partitions (/dev/mapper/something for all of it).  This is dual boot with win7, but I have raid completely disabled, and windows is able to see the partitions fine.  thoughts?
#ubuntu-us-ga 2013-04-01
<Chat4938> Hello
#ubuntu-us-ga 2014-03-31
<melancholyandmad> is this channel...active?
